# Please tell me what I found



## dynesheather (Nov 29, 2011)

I was cleaning out an old barn and came across this old bottle. From what I can make out on the lable its some kind of wonder tonic. The glass has WnR. Warner & Co Philadelphia on it. Can anybody tell me what this is and/or is this a good find? I have pix but this web site said the file is to large. If you would like to see them feel free to E-mail me. michaelingole@yahoo.com   If this is something you might want for your collection Im sure we can work something out.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Heather,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your Warner Bottle.

 Please resize your photos and try again. You didn't mention the size or color.

 Might it look anything like this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

 Here's a bit of history on William R. Warner:

 "WILLIAM R. WARNER & CO.
 The late William R. Warner, who opened a drug business in the early fifties at 2d and Girard Ave., was closely identified with the Philadelphia College of Pharmacy during its earlier days and graduated therefrom in 1856. The commencement of his business as a manufacturer dates from about 1856, at which time he devised methods and made the first sugar-coated pills that were made in America. His methods were, at first, necessarily crude, but, being of a mechanical turn and inclined to invention, he soon improved and perfected them. He also invented a condenser, a cut of which will be found on page 966. United States Dispensatory (1877) and which is also mentioned in the American Journal of Pharmacy. January. 1861, page 15. In the same edition of the Dispensatory, page 959, a filtering apparatus for the upward filtration of oils and heavier liquids is noted. We also believe that Mr. Warner was the first to suggest and practically apply the extract of cantharides for vesicatory purposes, replacing by this means the older method of using the powdered fly. He was also the originator of Ingluvin, a product obtained from the gizzard of the chicken which is prescribed largely for the vomiting of pregnancy.

 During the early sixties, he purchased the wholesale drug business of John C. Baker & Co.. then located at 154 North 3d street, and at once became a factor in the jobbing drug trade of the city, and began to enlarge his line of pharmaceutical preparations. The writer who knew Mr. Warner well as a business man, was a customer of his in the latter part of the sixties. He at that time was an agent for a Cincinnati house for the sale of glycerin, a product in which he took great interest and tried hard to introduce. Frequently attention would be called by Mr. Warner to this product, and an inspection would be invited of various samples; little. however, of the glycerin produced at that time. excepting Price's English glycerin, was free from a slight animal odor. Of course. since that time its manufacture has been greatly perfected.

 In 1873. lie made his first trip to Europe. visiting, besides other points, the Vienna Exposition, where his goods received the highest honors, the entire exhibit at the close of the Exhibition, being presented to the then Khedive of Egypt for the use of his army, and in acknowledgment of which, a letter of thanks was received.

 In 1876 the business having outgrown the quarters on Third street, the fine large building at 1228 Market street was purchased, elegantly fitted tip and occupied. About this time, on account of the extensive growth of the business, branches in London. England. and New York City were opened, and these were soon followed by branches in Chicago. New Orleans. Atlanta. St. Louis. Denver. Portland, Ore., and Minneapolis, Minn.

 In 1886 a large laboratory building at Broad and Wallace streets was erected and put into use. the business having outgrown its quarters on Market street. In 1899 the establishment on Market street was totally destroyed by fire. Offices were at once established at the Wallace street building, and business resumed, with but the lapse of a day or two.

 The principal characteristics of Mr. Warner were that he was a person of quick perception, good executive ability, and had the faculty of giving close attention to business details, and, notwithstanding all these cares, he found leisure enough for patronizing his favorite arts, music and painting. He had the faculty of inspiring those who knew him best, and served him longest, to regard him not only as an employer, but as a friend and adviser." From.

 The firm later became Warner Lambert Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## dynesheather (Nov 30, 2011)

I resized a pic. Thank You for the info


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

> I resized a pic.


 
 You sure did, Heather,

 Well done, but a bit small for my old tired eyes. Could'ya, maybe, get real closeups of the label and any embossing. More bottle and less real estate, please.

 I'm sure the members would appreciate seeing some good pictures of the bottle and it's label(s).

 Did you find other cool stuff in said barn?


----------



## dynesheather (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope this helps. Im better at digging around in old barns than finding my way around this computer[]


----------



## dynesheather (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Heather,

 You've overcome the photo hurdle on your first attempt. Bravo.

Look Here, and then Over Here.
















 From ancientdigger69 / Drew.


----------



## dynesheather (Nov 30, 2011)

That is great!! Thank You very much! Is this a common bottle or is it something I should hold on to?


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 30, 2011)

[]  Hi and welcome to the forum. I have never seen this Warners in 45 yrs of collecting, but I live in California, and a lot of the Warners didnt get out here, but my feeling is that ya should keep it, unless somebody makes an offer ya cant refuse[]  In which case ya might consider sellin it........Andy


----------



## dynesheather (Nov 30, 2011)

If anybody would like to add this to their collection please feel free to make an offer. Thank You. This forum has been very helpfull. I would recomend this site to anybody. Again, I say THANK YOU


----------



## stumpknocker (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a sweet looking bottle. I have never that one before and definitely not with that nice label. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Picklejar (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice. If yr. local I could relieve you of said bottle, help barn dive, etc. If not, godspeed, happy hunting.--Joe


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> []  Hi and welcome to the forum. I have never seen this Warners in 45 yrs of collecting, but I live in California, and a lot of the Warners didnt get out here, but my feeling is that ya should keep it, unless somebody makes an offer ya cant refuse[]  In which case ya might consider sellin it........Andy


 
 Are 'ya comin' to Auburn on Friday?


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 1, 2011)

[]  Hey Caldigr2, I am going on saturday, got some inlaw stuff on friday. See ya there maybe.........


----------



## sandchip (Dec 1, 2011)

Really cool bottle, especially that label, Heather.


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2011)

20% al-che hol...After all these years we now know why grand pa loved to hang out in the barn so much and we thought it was cause he just loved Bessie the cow so much!!!
 [] 

 Yep back in the day when so many were down on drinking this is how it was done.."TIME TO TAME MY HEART MEDICINE"..RIGHT!Even then many did hide medicine in places away from people cause many were on to the "Time to take my medicine"DEAL![8D]Hey at least the alcohol wasn't 80% like some MEDICINES" were.[]

 COOL BOTTLE! Wouldn't think it would be worth a lot of money cause it is clear [not great color] not all of the lable is intact,but then what the heck do I know any hoo?[]

 I WOULD KEEP IT!! Make up wild stories to tell friends,kids,grand kids about it![&:] JAMIE


----------

